# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  HowToDo Drucken mit Linux übers Netz auf WindowsXP Drucker

## Wesie

Ob dies für alle Drucker paßt, weiß ich nicht -> meiner läuft nach Nächtelangem Ausprobieren nun endlich. Ich schreibe dies, da ich mit der Suchfunktion in etlichen Foren/Google ... auch keine Lösung gefunden , ausser Leute, welche auch nicht weiter wußten und aus lauter Frust meistens den Drucker an den Linux REchner bzw. einen Druckerserver gekauft haben. Auf meine Anfrage kamen genau 0 (!!) Replay´s  :Frown: 

Also fangen wir an :
Vorraussetzung :

 - Linux Rechner im eigenen Netz 
 - Windows XP bzw. W2000 Rechner, wo der geliebte Drucker dran hängt.
 - Die Rechner haben im Netz eine feste IP Adresse.
 - Windows-Rechner können über die Druckerfreigabe im Netz ohne Probleme drucken.

- Auf Linux ist der Samba-Client  & LinNeighBorhood installiert und ein Zufriff auf freigebene Ordner und Dateien von Linux auf den Windows-REchnern ist möglich.

=> Wenn es bis hierhin funktioniert, können wir davon ausgehen, dass das Netzwerk etc. funktioniert.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Auszug von Mikrosoft für den W2K oder XP Rechner mit dem Drucker :

Zusammenfassung
In dem vorliegenden schrittweisen Artikel wird die Einrichtung der Druckdienste auf einem Windows 2000-basierten Server beschrieben. Auf Druckerservern müssen zusätzliche Dienste installiert werden, damit Benutzer von Clientcomputern, die andere als Microsoft-Betriebssysteme verwenden, drucken können. Bei den zusätzlichen Druckdiensten handelt es sich um die folgenden Komponenten: 
Druckdienste für Macintosh 
Druckdienste für UNIX 
Seitenanfang
So richten Sie die Druckdienste ein 
Melden Sie sich als Administrator an. 
Klicken Sie auf Start, klicken Sie auf Einstellungen, und klicken Sie dann auf Systemsteuerung. 
Doppelklicken Sie auf Software, und klicken Sie dann auf Windows-Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen. 
Klicken Sie in der Liste Komponenten auf Weitere Datei- und Druckdienste für das Netzwerk, (aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren Sie dabei nicht das Kontrollkästchen), und klicken Sie dann auf Details. 
Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld Weitere Datei- und Druckdienste für das Netzwerk auf eine oder mehrere der folgenden Optionen. 
Druckdienste für Macintosh: Ermöglicht es Macintosh-Benutzern, Druckaufträge an einen Druckerspooler auf dem Server unter Windows 2000 zu senden. 

Ist das AppleTalk-Protokoll noch nicht installiert, wird es automatisch bei der Installation der Druckdienste für Macintosh installiert. 
Druckdienste für UNIX: Ermöglicht es UNIX-Clients, auf allen Druckern zu drucken, die für Ihren Computer verfügbar sind. 

Bei der Installation der Druckdienste für UNIX werden automatisch der LPR-Anschluss und der TCP/IP-Druckserverdienst installiert. 
Klicken Sie auf OK. 
Klicken Sie auf Weiter. Im Assistenten für Windows-Komponenten wird der Bildschirm Komponenten konfigurieren mit einer Statusleiste angezeigt, über die der Status der Konfiguration angezeigt wird. 

Legen Sie die Windows 2000 Server- bzw. Advanced Server-CD in das CD- bzw. DVD-Laufwerk ein, wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden. 
Nach dem Beenden von Setup wird der Bildschirm Fertigstellen des Assistenten angezeigt. Klicken Sie auf Fertig stellen. 
Seitenanfang
Hinweise zu Microsoft Druckdienste für UNIX 
Unter UNIX kann ein Programm, das auf einem Computer ausgeführt wird, den LPR (Line Printer Remote)-Dienst verwenden, um ein Dokument an einen Druckerspoolerdienst auf einem anderen Computer senden. Der die Daten empfangende Dienst wird normalerweise als LPD (Line Printer Daemon) bezeichnet. 

Über Druckdienste für UNIX werden sowohl der LPR- als auch der LPD-Dienst bereitgestellt, die unabhängig voneinander auf einem Windows 2000-basierten Druckserver arbeiten. 
LPDSVC nimmt auf dem Druckserver Dokumente von nativen LPR-Hilfsprogrammen entgegen, die auf Clientcomputern unter UNIX ausgeführt werden. 
LPRMON sendet vom Druckserver Druckaufträge an native LPD-Prozesse, die auf UNIX-Computern ausgeführt werden, an die Drucker angeschlossen sind. Standardmäßig ist der LPD-Dienst so eingerichtet, dass er manuell gestartet werden muss. Ändern Sie unter Dienste die Startoption für den TCP/IP-Druckserverdienst, um den Dienst automatisch zu starten. Sie benötigen die Windows 2000 Server-CD, um den LPR-Dienst zu installieren. 
Seitenanfang


zu finden unter
http://support.microsoft.com/default...d=kb;de;301201


!!! Nicht vergessen, den Dienst auf Automatisch starten zu stellen !!! und vorsichtshalber neu booten

PS.: Ob unter W2K die Server CD gebraucht wird,weiß ich nicht => unter XP Prof. hat die normale Install-CD gereicht.

Nun unter Linux :
Wie schon beschrieben, muß als erstes die Spool-Datei auf LPRng gestellt werden ( also nichts mit CUPS oder CUPS-CLient ) . Dazu habe ich mich als Root angemeldet und unter "Start" (Wie heißt das eigentlich bei Linux ? ) ist ganz oben das Drucker-Icon. Hier läßt sich die Spool-Art umstellen. ( Habe ich auch durch ZUfall gefunden -> kleine Anmerkung -> ein wenig durcheinander ( von der Räumlichen erreichbarkeit sind die "Systemeinstellungen schon bei Suse  :Confused:  ; erschein mir als Newbie jedenfalls so )

Nun Yast2 starten -> Hardware->Drucker und dort den Experten-Mode als Anschluß wählen
-> Drucken über Samba,SMB.. auswählen
-> IP-Adresse des W2K/ XP Rechners eintragen, Druckerspooler mit Lookup finden lassen und eine gültigen Kennung für den XP-Rechner eintragen mit Passwort. Wenn keine Kennung und Passwort zum Drucken nötig sind -> trotzdem einen Namen eintragen, sonst geht es nicht !!!
-> Test drücken, ob auf die Drucker-warteschlange zugegriffen werden kann.
-> Danach (eine Seite weiter ) optionale Parameter ausfüllen oder nicht ....
-> Hersteller und Typ auswählen
-> evtl. einen der verschiedenen Modies wählen
-> Testdruck

---> Voila, jetzt sollte es funktionieren. Auf dem W2K / XP REchner sollte in der Warteschlange der Auftrag zu sehen sein, welcher dann zum Drucker gesendet wird. 
Wenn alles funktioniert, wird auch hoffentlich das richtige Testbild aus dem Drucker kommen.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++
Nachtrag :
Nachdem ich gestern neu aufgesetzt hatte :
Bei der Installation den Drucker wie oben auswählen ( Netz ging zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht und dadurch kann man die Warteschlange nicht testen ) und den Drucker Typ etc. mit Queue auswählen und erst einmal so akzeptieren.
Dananch das Netzwerk herstellen ( womit wir wieder ganz oben beim Anfang sind.
Wenn alles läuft ( Netzwerksmäßig) noch einmal zum Drucker rein ( gibt ein Fehlerhinweis, das die momentane Druckerwarteschlange nicht paßt ) und dort dann die Warteschlange bei Erweitert auf LPRng einstellen. Danach läuft auch wieder alles  :Wink:

----------


## Kurt Sommer

Hallo,

hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings gab's damals noch kein XP.
An meiner Win-Maschine (Intel166) hing ein HPDJ400. gelöst hab ich 
das folgendermaßen:

1. Den Drucker unter Win95 freigeben, in meinem Beispiel HPDJ400

2. Unter Linux einen Drucker mit /var/lib/apsfilter/./SETUP (SuSE)
    einrichten:     lp0, cdjcolor, 300, a4, auto, color, einrichten

3. In den 4 Direcories /var/spool/cdjcolor jeweils eine Datei .config
    mit folg. Inhalt einfügen:

    server=Intel166
    service=HPDJ400
    password=
    name=

Jetzt kopiert man das Script aus /usr/doc/packages/samba/examples/
printing/smbprint in ein bel. Verzeichnis, in meinem Fall: /usr/printer/bin Die letzte Zeile des Scriptes enthält einen Fehler und muß angepasst
werden: /usr/bin/smbclient und das 2. server muß in name umbenannt werden.
Anschließend die 4 Einträge in der /etc/printcap die Einträge des
cdjcolor: lp=/dev/null, if=/usr/printer/bin/netprint abändern. 
Jetzt ist noch ein Script erforderlich, das 1. die Ausgaben der Programme durch den apsfilter schleust und 2. anschließend smbclient aufruft:

#!/bin/bash
/var/lib/apsfilter/bin/cdjcolor-a4-auto-color-300 - $@ | \
/usr/printer/bin/smbprint $@

Das war's.


Cu
Kurt

----------


## schroedy

Hi ho 

bin neu hier im Forum(und ein absoluter Linux N00b),  freue mich auf gute Zusammenarbeit  :Smilie: 

@Wesie

Genau das Problem habe ich auch , bin deiner Anleitung gefolgt nur ,wenn ich mich als Root einlogge kann ich das besagte "Druckersymbol" in der "Startleiste" nicht finden? dort wo ich den Druckerspooler umschalten soll.

Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg diesen umzuschalten?

Vielen Dank

schroedy

----------


## klemens

Hallo!

Bei SuSE kannst es auch mit Yast machen!

----------


## mmartin

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe auch so eine Konfiguration (2 Linux Rechner mit Suse 8.1 und einen XP-Rechner -xpprof-)
Das mit der Druckerei geht eigentlich ganz einfach (und ohne Samba !).

1. Unix Druckerdienste unter XP installieren
2. Auf der XP-Muehle den TCP/IP Druckserver Dienst starten (wird nicht automatisch gestartet bei Installation von 1.)
3. Auf der Unix Seite (hier bei Suse 8.1) mit Yast einfach den Win$ Drucker als lpr/lpd Drucker installieren. Dat XP Teil wird dann wie ein Printserver behandelt.

Wer das im Einzelnen wissen moechte, kann sich ja bei mir melden, war so ne Kurzanleitung aus dem Gedaechtnis.

Martin

----------


## MiGo

Funktioniert der Trick auch mit Drucken, für die es unter Linux keine Treiber gibt ?  Ich versuche nämlich gerade, einen Canon LBP 810 zum Laufen zu kriegen..

----------


## Hans-Georg Normann

Ich habe das ganze einmal mit RedHat 9 und CUPS nachvollzogen. In meiner Umgebung war CUPS schon lauffähig. Schritt eins und zwei sind die gleichen wie die von mmartin beschriebenen.

den Dienst cups-lpd starten, z. B. mit redhat-config-servicesmit redhat-config-printer einen neuen Drucker hinzufügenWarteschlangentyp: Networked UNIX (LPD)Server: Name oder IP - Adresse deiner Windowskiste mit dem DruckerWarteschlange: Der Name des Druckers, so wie er in Windows vergeben wurdeDeinen Drucker aus der Liste der verfügbaren Drucker auswählendas Ganze anwenden

Jetzt sollte der installierte Drucker eigentlich funktionieren. Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben oder gar Fehler eingebaut haben, so lasst es mich wissen. (PN)

Hans

----------


## barny

Hallo



> Canon LBP 810


 http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_pr...=Canon-LBP-800 das ist alles was dazu gibt :Smilie:

----------


## mdkuser

...Und was mach man, wenn man auf der Windowskiste keine Adminrechte hat und trotzdem mal eben kurz was vom Notebook ausdrucken will, auf dem natürlich Linux läuft? Samba sollte eigentlich die Unterstützung bringen, dass auch ein normaler Windowsdruckserver angesprochen werden kann, nur leider habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie man das konfigurieren muss damit es läuft...

----------


## Hans-Georg Normann

> _Original geschrieben von mdkuser_ 
> *...Und was mach man, wenn man auf der Windowskiste keine Adminrechte hat und trotzdem mal eben kurz was vom Notebook ausdrucken will, auf dem natürlich Linux läuft?*


 Da gibt's mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die einfachste ist, man bittet den Admin, das Protokoll frei zu schalten und den Drucker frei zu geben. 

Das Adminpassword der Windowskiste zu hacken ist die schlechteste Lösung, das könnte einem nämlich ganz leicht den Job kosten




> _Original geschrieben von mdkuser_ 
> *Samba sollte eigentlich die Unterstützung bringen, dass auch ein normaler Windowsdruckserver angesprochen werden kann, nur leider habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie man das konfigurieren muss damit es läuft...*


Ich fühle mit dir. Bringt mich auch jedesmal an den Rand der Verzweifelung, obwohl ich Samba schon mal als PDC Server laufen hatte. Könnte auch gut sein, dass du das eine oder andere auf deiner Windowskiste einstellen must. Und dann bist du wieder ganz am Anfang deiner Message.

Hans

----------


## mdkuser

na mal sehen was nie zukünftigen samba-versionen für fortschritte bringen...  :Wink:

----------


## psYkomaN

Hallo,

leider funktioniert das bei mir net.
Ich hab Suse9.0 und als Server Win2k Prof.
Die obigen Schritte hab ich durchgeführt.

Egal was ich auch mache, die Datei wird lediglich zur Windows-Queue geschickt und verbleibt dort. Immerhin bewegt sich schon einmal der Drucker.
Das ist die einzige Neuerung, die ich bisher habe.

Cups ist installiert, .. die Sache habe ich derzeit noch nicht ganz begriffen.
Bei mir geht es um einen HP 3650.

Cups soll ich nicht nehmen. Das ist klar.
Aber wie denn sonst?

Was muss ich wie Configuriert / Installiert haben, damit ich die Voraussetzungen erfülle.
KDE 3.1 ist installiert.

Gruß Michael

----------


## garv3

Tach,

ich hab alles wie von Wesie beschrieben eingestellt. Und siehe da, er hat auch die Testseite (über yast) gedruckt.
Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich kann aus keiner anderen Anwendung heraus drucken. Mozilla/Firefox zeigt mir den Drcker garnicht erst an. KDE-Anwendungen zeigen ihn an, drucken auch angeblich, aber das Pepier bleibt leer. Woran könnte das liegen?

Danke!

EDIT: In der Warteschlange wird bei "Anzahl der Seiten" der Wert "0" angegeben. Das Dokument (Postscript) hat aber 2!

----------


## TheGhost

Hallo, hier eine Ergänzung zum HowTo mittels Cups unter KDE 3.1.5:
So habe ich das ganze vorhin unter Debian SID eingerichtet:
Erst wie oben beschrieben die Dienste unter WXP eingerichtet.
Dann habe ich über KDE-Kontrollzentrum/angeschlossene Geräte/Drucker alles eingerichtet.
Drucksystem = Cups,
SMB-Druckressource
Benutzername eines auf dem Win-Rechner bekannten Users eingegeben ohne Kennwort
(falls dem User eins verpaßt worden ist dann dieses ggf. eintragen),
Arbeitsgruppe, Server, Drucker mit den vorhandenen Einträgen versehen,
Treiber auswählen und dann geht`s schon.
Was ich noch nicht vollbracht habe ist die sache mittels Gastzugang. Obwohl der eingerichtet  und auch aktiv ist auf der W-Kiste klappt das bisher noch nicht, ist mir aber letztlich in meinem kleinen Heimnetz auch egal :=)
Eventuell muß unter  http://localhost:631/ noch eingestellt werden das Cups bzw. der Drucker Aufträge entgegen nimmt.
Bei meinem Drucker (Epson Stylus Photo 835u) klappt dieser Weg bestens, das Druckergebniss ist (LEIDER!!!!) wesentlich besser als mit diesem Drucker unter Linux.
Gruß Thomas

----------


## WillhelmTell

Hallöchen

Danke für den Tip! 
Funzt super ...

Grüsse aus der Schweiz ..

----------


## linuxneuling15

> _Original geschrieben von Wesie_ 
> *Ob dies für alle Drucker paßt, weiß ich nicht -> meiner läuft nach Nächtelangem Ausprobieren nun endlich. Ich schreibe dies, da ich mit der Suchfunktion in etlichen Foren/Google ... auch keine Lösung gefunden , ausser Leute, welche auch nicht weiter wußten und aus lauter Frust meistens den Drucker an den Linux REchner bzw. einen Druckerserver gekauft haben. Auf meine Anfrage kamen genau 0 (!!) Replay´s 
> 
> Also fangen wir an :
> Vorraussetzung :
> 
>  - Linux Rechner im eigenen Netz 
>  - Windows XP bzw. W2000 Rechner, wo der geliebte Drucker dran hängt.
>  - Die Rechner haben im Netz eine feste IP Adresse.
> ...



Hallo Linuxgemeinde

ich habe einen HP Drucker Modell 1210 und habe den an einen Win XP Rechner mun habe ich das so versucht wie oben beschrieben aber der mag das nicht, er druckt im Test undifinierbare Zeichen :-( 
Kan mir einer einen Rat geben???

lg
Franky

----------

